# Angry with Babylock Dealer



## Country Lady

I took my Babylock Serger in to the nearest Babylock store to be worked on. It was being sluggish whenever I pushed on the pedal, and the problem wasn't in the pedal. That was checked out in the store. This was last September 12th. I've called them or either dropped into the store to check on it about every week since. I've heard every excuse (lie) in the world. I got the promise from her that I'd have it before Christmas. I didn't get it. Then I called her last week and was told they were moving across the street, where they'd have more room. I'd have it soon. Well, yesterday I was in the area so I tried finding the "new store" since I could never get an answer when I tried calling. I couldn't find where they had moved. I'm madder than an ole wet hen. I'm beginning to think they've done something with the serger. Don't you think 4 months is plenty long to repair a serger?


----------



## giraffe_baby

I would personally call and or email BABYLOCK and report the store!!! They have to stand by their " stores" reputations. 

My gram just had to do the same thing w/ a wet mop thing.. and had to report the store!


----------



## Country Lady

I think I'm going to do that today. Thanks.


----------



## giraffe_baby

I would INSIST on either a NEW MACHINE or yours FIXED FOR FREE for their negligence w/ this dealer. 4 months is WAY TO LONG for a repair, and then to disappear? Thats wrong!


----------



## Dandish

I'd definitely get a hold of BabyLock and see what they have to say. I'd never leave a machine somewhere for four months, waaaay to long. And now not to be able to find them? I'd try very hard to track them down, and get my machine back fixed or not (hopefully they would make good on the ordeal they've put you through). Good luck, and let us know what happens.


----------



## Country Lady

I couldn't find a phone number, but I found a place to e-mail Babylock. I just got the e-mail off to them with a long explanation. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Shepherd

Good luck Country Lady. I sure hope they come through for you.

This must be infuriating.


----------



## Country Lady

I just got an e-mail back from Babylock saying the would look into the matter and get back with me.


----------



## Dandish

Country Lady said:


> I just got an e-mail back from Babylock saying the would look into the matter and get back with me.


Well I'd think the fact that they got back with you so quickly is a good sign! I really hope they can/will do something about it.


----------



## CJ

OMG that's awful! I'm amazed at the quality of dealers that manage to stay in business!

I no longer take my machines in for servicing unless it's something that requires a new bernina part that we can't get without being a dealer, my hubby services my machines now.


----------



## notenoughtime

That is to bad, I do hope you get it worked out. I just bought a babylock machine and I know I would be really upset if this happen to me. 4 months is to long.


----------



## giraffe_baby

MAKE sure you keep copies of all corospondance w/ the company ( and your reciept when you put it in for service!)


----------



## AngieM2

4 months is WAY too long. Heck, I'd be in their place all the time if more than about 2 weeks (I know, very impractical to really do).

I hope you find your machine all fixed up at NO CHARGE, or get a new one from Baby Lock.

Angie


----------



## Pink_Carnation

I'm glad I have the Babylock dealer I do....The longest anything has taken is 3 days. They even fixed my really old serger in that kind of time frame before I bought machines from them.


----------



## Callieslamb

Any machine repair for me has only taken a week at the MOST! Including when I had to ship it to the company. 

Good luck. I hope Babylock will do the right thing!


----------



## Country Lady

I remembered there was another sewing center not too far from the one I was dealing with, and figured they might could tell me something, so I called the owner. She told me where they were moving, but didn't think they had opened yet. She suggested I call them, however, I've been doing that for days and there's no answer. She told me to bring my serger to her and she'd fix it. I have to get it back from the Babylock dealer first!


----------



## Chixarecute

Don't forget to check with the State you live in...in Wisconsin the Department of Agriculture, Trade, & Consumer Protection handles complaints like this, as well.


----------



## Country Lady

Chixarecute said:


> Don't forget to check with the State you live in...in Wisconsin the Department of Agriculture, Trade, & Consumer Protection handles complaints like this, as well.


Thank you. My patience has ran out with this woman.


----------



## Country Lady

I thought I would give you an update on my serger. Babylock customer service e-mailed back and said the dealer had moved and gave me the address and phone number and said their representative would be contacting her. I kept trying the number and finally got an answer last week. She started stammering and said she'd call me first of the week when it was ready. I said "no", I just want my serger back. Where can I pick it up? Well, she finally admitted she had to find it. They had moved, yada, yada, yada, she'd call me. I finally got her to answer again yesterday. We went through the same conversation. This time I lost my cool. She again said she'd call me whenever she found it. I called again today. I told her "Ok, it's honesty time, where is my serger? I'm tired of the excuses and lies". She finally told me she didn't know where my serger is, that she's continuing to look for it and if she doesn't find it, she'd make it good. Again, she'll call me Monday. I told her if I don't hear from her, she'll be hearing from me. I also told her that I had contacted Babylock. She said "I know you have". I e-mailed Babylock today again and they seem to be very understanding of the situation, and said it has been turned over to the Regional Sales Manager. Now, I'm afraid she'd going to offer me so much off on another serger if I buy it from her, which I will refuse to do. Your thoughts on what you would settle for at this point will be appreciated. (sorry this is so long)


----------



## AngieM2

She owes you a working serger as good or better than what you put in to be repaired. And I'd maybe pay the amount of a fix, and not more. But then I'd charge her for mileage, phone calls, aggravation etc.

She owes you a good working serger. As good as yours working or better.

Angie


----------



## Dandish

AngieM2 said:


> She owes you a working serger as good or better than what you put in to be repaired. And I'd maybe pay the amount of a fix, and not more. But then I'd charge her for mileage, phone calls, aggravation etc.
> 
> She owes you a good working serger. As good as yours working or better.
> 
> Angie


I agree with this 100%. Nothing less.


----------



## Ruby

I think it's time for small caims court. Get together all your paperwork on your serger and take her to court. She will have to pay the court cost if they find in your favor. Also print off ALL e'mail contact you had with customer service and write down all dates you have called her and how many times you called and didn't get an answer. Next time you talk to her record it. In your state you may have to tell her she is being recorded. It's time to play hard ball.


----------



## Country Lady

I really can't be sure what was wrong with it. She gave me so many stories. She started out with only a small part, then it was the motor, then it went back to it wasn't the motor at all, it was another small part. Now she's back to saying it was the motor. I'm wondering if they really messed it up good beyond repair. I bought the serger in the mid 90's, but had only been used very little, due to moves and family circumstances.


----------



## giraffe_baby

I personally, would get mean now.. I would CALL babylock and say either you get a WORKING machine (yours) or a BRAND NEW ONE. your your reporting to the Better Buisness Beaura(sp?) and that you think that their name was on that "PERSONS" shop that they are responsible as well for the well being of their product!

I also agree w/ the rest of what Angie said!


----------



## Country Lady

I'm not really that knowledgeable on this sort of thing. Just how much is Babylock responsible for what their dealers do? How much can I expect from them if this lady doesn't come through to meet my expectations?


----------



## Dandish

I don't know for sure, but I would guess that Babylock wouldn't replace your machine - might be willing to work with you with another dealer. Their part would be to pressure the shop to do the right thing or lose their product line. That can be huge. I haven't had personal experience with them, so this is all speculation and I could well be wrong. I, however, would indeed keep up communication with Babylock and the shop, and be insistant that you want it resolved pronto. I'm sorry you have had to go through all this.


----------



## Shepherd

Threaten the Attorney General too - they can cause a business a lot of grief; far more than the Better Business Bureau.

Personally I think I'd insist on touring her facilities to find my own unit and if she refuses to let you, tell her fine, you'll be filing a report with the Police.


----------



## grannygardner

AngieM2 said:


> She owes you a working serger as good or better than what you put in to be repaired. And I'd maybe pay the amount of a fix, and not more. But then I'd charge her for mileage, phone calls, aggravation etc.
> 
> She owes you a good working serger. As good as yours working or better.
> 
> Angie



I wouldn't offer to pay the amount of a fix because if it had been fixed I'm sure you would have been called to come in and pick it up.

You've been much more patient than I would have been.


----------



## giraffe_baby

Well as far as what the dealer (babylock) is responsible for... they are suppose to make sure their dealers are on the up and up.. and honestly, she sounds REALLY shady if she cant "FIND" your machine after 4 months!! I think that you need to call and speak to someone at babylock ,emails are good but call too, and speak to an "MANAGER or higher up" and find out what will be done. Tell them you are satisfied w/ their product but not their dealer.
Tell them that you want YOUR MACHINE back AND FIXED (for free) and that you expect it do be done by "said date" other wise you will be forced to contact the Attorney General and anyone else that would need to know about the shady dealings of this dealer that REFLECTS on them.


----------



## Island of Blueb

I suspect she lent it to someone else, unbeknownst to you...


----------



## Country Lady

My contact person with Babylock e-mailed me again today to say their representative will make a visit to her place next Tuesday. I think I'm going to be able to depend on Babylock for some sort of help. We'll see what next week holds.


----------



## notenoughtime

I really hope that this dealer does the right thing. It sure makes you wonder what she did with it.


----------



## trinityoaks

Country Lady said:


> Now, I'm afraid she'd going to offer me so much off on another serger if I buy it from her, which I will refuse to do. Your thoughts on what you would settle for at this point will be appreciated.


After all of the runaround and aggravation you've been through, I would insist on nothing less than a NEW machine, either from her or from BabyLock. And once you get it in hand, don't darken the door of that store again.


----------



## Country Lady

This saga continues! The dealer finally found my serger. She said it got in her storage (wherever that is) by mistake. She put a new motor in and it blew the pedal, so I had to have a new pedal. She charged me $100, saying she was discounting the cost because of the problem I'd had. Well, she convinced me that I had gotten a pretty good deal and I was tickled pink to get it home. She had left her threads to where I could tie mine on and pull it through without having to re-thread it. Whenever I thought I had it to where I could try it out, oh my!!! It started bunching up and chewing sideways. Well, I pulled the threading out and completely threaded it again and set all my settings where I had it before I took it in....still chewing sideways. What in the world has this woman done to my serger??? I want to make sure I'm not doing something wrong before I take it back to her. I'm sick of dealing with this woman!!


----------



## AngieM2

Did you pay by check or credit card so you can put a hold on payment to her?
Then take it back and show her, preferrably with a witness.

Sounds as if it's royally screwed up.

What type/model of serger is it? (I'm curious now).

Angie


----------



## Country Lady

AngieM2 said:


> Did you pay by check or credit card so you can put a hold on payment to her?
> Then take it back and show her, preferrably with a witness.
> 
> Sounds as if it's royally screwed up.
> 
> What type/model of serger is it? (I'm curious now).
> 
> Angie


It's a Babylock SE300. I purchased it around 1997-1998 in Seattle at Pacific Fabrics. I used it a good bit for a couple of years, then we moved here, I went back to work, then there was DH's health problems. I was away from it for a while, so it really hasn't been used a lot.


----------



## AngieM2

Are there any other Babylock repair folks within driving distance that could take a look at it, while you are there, and tell you what seems to be the problem. 

And until that thing works, I'd stop payment on that money you gave the dealer that had it so long.

Angie


----------



## Shepherd

What a nightmare!


----------



## CJ

Discounting the cost? OMG I hope you contacted Babylock again, there should be ZERO charge for this considering! No way would I let this rest (I realize it's not Babylocks fault but they need to be aware of dealers like this) I would hound this dealer to death until she made it right.


----------



## AngieM2

Do you have a consumer reporter for your closest TV station?


----------



## giraffe_baby

I would definatly take a photo of what the "MACHINE" is doing (or small video if your camrea does that) and send it to BABYLOCK themselfs!!!! And tell them she still charged you and how she FOUND it in her PERSONAL storage after all this time. 
DOCUMENT DOCUMENT DOCUMENT!!


----------



## Country Lady

AngieM2 said:


> Do you have a consumer reporter for your closest TV station?


Not that I'm aware of. I'm going to spend tomorow afternoon reading my manual and making sure it's not something I can do to fix it. If not, I'm making another visit to her store on Monday morning. It's 40 miles to her store and the next nearest is 90 miles. She told me she'll be starting serger classes soon and I can take free, just like her customers who purchased their sergers from her. I'd really like a serger class, but not from her!


----------



## Country Lady

giraffe_baby said:


> I would definatly take a photo of what the "MACHINE" is doing (or small video if your camrea does that) and send it to BABYLOCK themselfs!!!! And tell them she still charged you and how she FOUND it in her PERSONAL storage after all this time.
> DOCUMENT DOCUMENT DOCUMENT!!


I have documentations, but only after I realized there was going to be problems.


----------



## Country Lady

DH has worked with the serger too, and it's major messed up. I gave the dealer the check late Friday (yesterday). I'm thinking if I'm at the bank when it opens Monday, I'll be able to stop payment on the check. I'm also thinking I'll just wait until she contacts me about the check. I really don't want her touching the serger anymore, but I don't feel that I should pay her anything for a messed up serger.


----------



## Marie04

Country Lady said:


> DH has worked with the serger too, and it's major messed up. I gave the dealer the check late Friday (yesterday). I'm thinking if I'm at the bank when it opens Monday, I'll be able to stop payment on the check. I'm also thinking I'll just wait until she contacts me about the check. I really don't want her touching the serger anymore, but I don't feel that I should pay her anything for a messed up serger.



I just found this thread, and am wondering how things went with the check..

It's unbelievable how some people can stay in business with such poor service and losing the whole machine for all those months!

I'd definitely report to BBB...


----------



## Country Lady

My DH and I kept working with it all last weekend and finally got it to an acceptable stitch. I think they just threw the motor in it and didn't check anything out. Since we got it to the point we did, I just dropped it. I don't want to ever have to deal with that dealer again. Learned my lesson.


----------



## grannygardner

Country Lady, I'm glad you got it to at least do a stitch for you.


----------



## CJ

Well I am happy you have it home and working. I had a bernina dealer like that once... no way would I ever do business with them again!


----------



## Country Lady

I promise this will be my last post about this Babylock dealer, but I have another update. I got an e-mail from Babylock wanting to know about my serger. I explained everything in my reply to them. Babylock e-mailed again telling me about a new dealer in my area and the dealer that worked on my serger was no longer a Babylock dealer. Evidently, I wasn't the only one having problems. I'm plan to drop in to meet the new dealer, hoping she'll be offering some classes.


----------



## AngieM2

good luck on the new Dealer. Maybe they could tweak and clean your serger, and give you an estimate on the time it would take.

I bet new dealer has learned about old dealer and will get a good bit of new business.

Angie


----------



## CJ

That's wonderful news that there is a new dealer available to you, but even better is the fact that Babylock followed up with you and let you know this. Most impressive!


----------

